# I scared a Raccoon!



## FITBMX (Jul 12, 2015)

I went out yesterday to take some photos, and as I was walking along next to a wooded area when I heard something coming through the sticks and grass. About 10-12' from me a Raccoon walked out, she didn't even see me, until she heard the clicking of my camera shutter. Once she saw me she took off like a rocket back into the woods!

Would love some C&C! 
#1





#2


----------



## tirediron (Jul 12, 2015)

Big meanie!


----------



## FITBMX (Jul 12, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Big meanie!



She was lucky it was me, and not one of the guys that own that place. They bought the property just for hunting, and just shooting off their guns. I am a half mile from there, and can hear them shooting off hundreds of rounds off. If they saw her she would be dead, just for the fun of killing something! 

I was glad it wasn't a skunk or mountain lion, there are a few mountain lions around here.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jul 12, 2015)

Great catch man, my critique for you will be to go a little bit lower if possible to capture a bit of the background as well. Of course it doesn't work for all the shots, but it does work for the most!


----------



## tirediron (Jul 12, 2015)

FITBMX said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Big meanie!
> ...


Glad it was you!


----------



## FITBMX (Jul 12, 2015)

Raj_55555 said:


> Great catch man, my critique for you will be to go a little bit lower if possible to capture a bit of the background as well. Of course it doesn't work for all the shots, but it does work for the most!



I didn't think to get lower, but I didn't have the time ether. I also like to stay standing in case start kicking or run! Because wild animals don't always run away!


----------



## tirediron (Jul 12, 2015)

FITBMX said:


> Raj_55555 said:
> 
> 
> > Great catch man, my critique for you will be to go a little bit lower if possible to capture a bit of the background as well. Of course it doesn't work for all the shots, but it does work for the most!
> ...


And 'coons can be MEAN!


----------



## FITBMX (Jul 12, 2015)

tirediron said:


> FITBMX said:
> 
> 
> > Raj_55555 said:
> ...



A man that lives a few miles from me, hit and killed one with his van one day. It was so he took it home and weigh it, it weighed over 50 pounds! I wouldn't want to get in a fight with that!!!


----------



## JustJazzie (Jul 12, 2015)

I like the second shot! Kudos for being quick enough to catch this!


----------



## FITBMX (Jul 12, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> I like the second shot! Kudos for being quick enough to catch this!



Thanks!


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jul 14, 2015)

FITBMX said:


> A man that lives a few miles from me, hit and killed one with his van one day. It was so he took it home and weigh it, it weighed over 50 pounds! I wouldn't want to get in a fight with that!!!


Come one now, don't underestimate yourself! You look like a strong enough Racoon to me..


----------



## FITBMX (Jul 14, 2015)

Raj_55555 said:


> FITBMX said:
> 
> 
> > A man that lives a few miles from me, hit and killed one with his van one day. It was so he took it home and weigh it, it weighed over 50 pounds! I wouldn't want to get in a fight with that!!!
> ...



Your just being nice.....


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 14, 2015)

#2 for me but both nice shots.BTW a half mile away is not nearly a safe range from stray bullets and I hate people like that,not a sportsman at all but just a idiot with a weapon.


----------



## woolybear (Jul 14, 2015)

It looks like she was about to go kung-fu-coon on you in #2!


----------



## mmaria (Jul 15, 2015)

awwwwwww


----------



## JacaRanda (Jul 15, 2015)

Nice shots.  Are you able to crop more?  Maybe 1/4 inch off the bottom and left, and an inch off the top.  Just to see what it looks like


----------



## FITBMX (Jul 16, 2015)

mmaria said:


> awwwwwww



I thought the same thing, as soon as I know she wasn't going to attack.  



woolybear said:


> It looks like she was about to go kung-fu-coon on you in #2!



I believe in #2 she was thinking "Heck I should run!" LOL 



DarkShadow said:


> #2 for me but both nice shots.BTW a half mile away is not nearly a safe range from stray bullets and I hate people like that,not a sportsman at all but just a idiot with a weapon.



I know, it gets a little worrying sometimes. I wish I had the money they just spent on ammo!



JacaRanda said:


> Nice shots.  Are you able to crop more?  Maybe 1/4 inch off the bottom and left, and an inch off the top.  Just to see what it looks like



I hardly cropped it at all, so I try that. Thanks!


----------

